# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  CSTO - nje NATO per lindjen

## Conquistador

Anetaret e Organizates se Traktatit te Sigurise Kolektive - Rusia dhe 6 vendet fqinje te saj - kane rene dakort per te ngritur nje force te reagimit te shpejte per te luftuar terrorizmin, agresionet ushtarake dhe trafikun e droges.

Vendimi u mor gjate samitit te CSTO ne Moske, te mbajtur nga lideret dhe ministrat e jashtem te vendeve antare: Rusia, Bjellorusia, dhe 5 vendet e Kaukazit dhe Azise qendrore Armenia, Kazakistani, Kirgistani, Uzbekistani dhe Taxhikistani.

Presidenti Armenian Serzh Sargsyan, kreu i rradhes i grupit, tha se vendimi ishte momentan. "Do te deshiroja te theksoja rendesine e ketij vendimi per te ngritur nje force te reagimit te shpejte. Synohet fuqizimi i kapacitetit ushtarak i organizates sone."

Duke folur ne nje konference per Mediat, presidenti rus Dimitri Medvedev tha se trupat e reja "nuk do te jene me pak te fuqishme se ato te NATO-s".

Ai tha: " Arsyeja e krijimit te nje force koletktive per funksione operative eshte nje konflikt potencial i cili po akumulohet ne zonen e CSTO".

Medvedev shtoi se kjo force duhet te kthehet ne nje vegel efektive e cila do te mund te garantoje sigurine ne rajon.

Qe tani, organizata ka pozicionuar veten e saj si nje aleance e rendesishme politike dhe ushtarake, ne hapsiren post-sovjetike. Por vendet e tjera akoma nuk e kane marre seriozisht. Ne teori CSTO ka nje force kolektive. Por nuk ka akome nje strukture te perbashket komanduese. Gjithashtu nuk ka edhe nje seli te perhershme.

Gjithsesi, vendimi per te krijuar nje force te vertete kolektive me nje seli te perhershme dhe nje komande te bashkuar do ta ngreje aleancen ne nje nivel te ri.

Me pare, zedhenesi i presidentit rus Sergei Prikhdko tha se trupat e reja mund te perdoren per tiu kunderpergjigjur agresioneve ushtarake, per te nderrmare operacione speciale kunder terrorizmit nderkombetar dhe manifestimeve te dhunshme te ekstremisteve, krimit te organizuar nderkontinental dhe trafikut te droges, dhe per eliminimin e efekteve neutrale dhe emergjencave teknogjene.

Ne kuader te marreveshjes ekzistuese, Prikhodko tha se çdo vend antar i CSTO ka forcen e tij reaguese te shpejte e cila mund te perfshihet ne aksione ne raste te ndonje kanosjeje emergjente te perbashket.

U diskutua gjithashtu edhe per krizen globale financiare. Rusia dhe 4 vendet fqinje, aleate ne comunitetin ekonomik Euroaziatik vendosen ti japin njeri-tjetrit ndihme me ane te paketave te kredive.

"Ne po krijojme nje fond prej 10 miliarde dollaresh e cila do te sherbeje si nje Airbag per ato shtete, situata ne te cilat behet gjithnje e me shume kritike", komentoi presidenti bjellorus Aleksander Lukashenko.

Kjo shfaqje e bashkimit, vjen nga konfirmimi i presidentit te Kirgistanit per te liruar bazen ajrore te Manas nga ushtria amerikane. Qe prej 2001 ajo perdoret nga trupat e NATO-s ne Afganistan.

Ky vendim eshte nxitur edhe nga incidente mes vendasve dhe personelit ushtarak. Ka patur raportime per konflikte me popullsise vendase.

Ne nje incident dy gra humben jeten pasi u aksidentuan per vdekje nga nje mjet i drejtuar nga nje nenpunes amerikan. Ne nje tjeter incident, nje qytetar Kirgiz u qellua per vdekje nga nje ushtar amerikan i cili nuk iu pergjigj thirrjeve te ketij te fundit, pasi ushtaret amerikane gezojne imunitet ne bazen ushtarake.

Tashme Kirgistani thote se amerikanet kane 6 muaj kohe per te bere gati valixhet dhe per tu larguar.

"Bazuar ne pikat e marreveshjes, ushtaret amerikane kane 180 dite kohe per tu terhequr plotesisht nga baza. Marrveshja hyn ne fuqi nga momenti qe ne shkembejme dokumentet formale me SHBA-te" tha kreu i keshillit te sigurimit te Kirgistanit Adakhan Madumarov.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Si duket se lufta e ftohte po fillon perseri !!!
Te pakten kjo ka nje te mire ngase muslimanet nuk do te shikohem me si reziku me i madh i demokracise, por kjo do te jete kjo organizata cetnike ruse me co.

GV_USA

----------


## white-knight

Organizata cetinike ruse&co do perfshije vendet islamike me siguri Nexhat.

----------


## G.D

Harroje qe vendet islamike futen perkrah kesaj organizate. Si mund te behen pjese e tyre kur te gjithe udheheqesit e tyre jane pro-amerikane. Vetem Irani mund te bente perjashtim por edhe ai tashme me pikepyetje.

----------


## white-knight

Pro amerikane?Mos...prandaj nuk e njohin Kosoven se jane pro amerikane.

Konferenca islamike luan lojen e Rusise,vetem nje qorr s'mund ta shikoje kete.Psh palestinezet jane pro rus,libani pro rus,Siria pro ruse,vendet qe mbarojne me stan jane pro ruse,e ca mbeti?
Arabia Saudite?

Nejse keto jane kombe te dores se fundit nuk luajne ndonje rol te rendesishem.Lojen e luan Rusia.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Organizata cetinike ruse&co do perfshije vendet islamike me siguri Nexhat.


Po cfar ka lidhje se ke do te perfshi, te gjithe jane cetnik, si ato te natos si ato te CSTO-se!
Mos haro se nen syte e Natos serbet vrane 10000 boshnjak ne Bosnje, dhe as qe u munduan ti ndalin.
Per mua ai batalioni fransec qe ishte ne Srebrenice, nuk eshte asgje tjeter vecse pjesemares ne krim.

Andaj Ilion , mos mendo se vetem vendet islamike jane te tilla, te tilla i ke edhe vendet e perendimit.

Sa per info, me kujtohet nje dokumentar qe kishte te bej me trupat amerikane ne Nigeri me duket ( e kam pa kete dokumentar para 10 ose me shum viteve , andaj nuk jam i sigurte se ne cilin vend ndodheshin ushtaret Amerikan), por dokumentari kishte te bej me pyetjen pse Amerikanet e humben luften ne ate vend?
Dhe pergjigja ishte pershkak te mediumeve, sepse kameramanet kishin kapur ne kamera krime te kryera nga ushtaret amerikan, si psh nje rast qe nuk me del nga mandja, kur e kapin nje civil, dhe e pyesin se ku jane rebelet dhe nese nuk tregon me te paren do e vrasin.
I shkreti ku dinte gja, dhe e vrane para kamerave, dhe ja moren trupin dhe ia hodhen diku mas ferrave. 

Ku dallon ky krim Ilion prej krimeve te psh Alkaedes?!!!

Problemi eshte se sot ne TV tregohen vetem krimet e njeres pale , ndersa krimet e pales tjeter po fshihen. 
Sa krime kane be ushtaret amerikan ne Irak e Afganistan qe ti nuk i di vetem e vetem qe nuk tregohen ne mediume, nuk ta merr mendja!
Mos haro mese 1.000.000 irakian i ke te vrare !!! 
Nje milion njerez , femije , gra , pleq e plaka , te fajshem e te pafajshem ( 99% te pafajshem) , jane vra , pra njerez e jo patate ose domate.

GV_USA

----------


## white-knight

1.000.000 iraken si kane vrare amerikanet por jane vrare vete me vete,ne ate luften gjakatare suni-shiit.

Por nejse s ishte qellimi im te dilja tek krimet e luftes.Aty ku ka lufte ka edhe krime lufte.Eshte normale kjo gje.

Qellimi im ishte te te thoja qe shumica e Konferences islamike do i bashkohet CSTO,perhere nqs kjo krijohet.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> 1.000.000 iraken si kane vrare amerikanet por jane vrare vete me vete,ne ate luften gjakatare suni-shiit.
> 
> Por nejse s ishte qellimi im te dilja tek krimet e luftes.Aty ku ka lufte ka edhe krime lufte.Eshte normale kjo gje.
> 
> Qellimi im ishte te te thoja qe shumica e Konferences islamike do i bashkohet CSTO,perhere nqs kjo krijohet.


Ndersa qellimi im ishte qe ti te kuptojsh se si CSTO ashtu edhe NATO , jane te dyja nje m.ut kurr vjen puna se si sillen me civil ne luftra.

GV_USA

----------


## Kavir

Qe jane nje m.. kjo nuk diskutohet.
Puna eshte qe NATO nuk ka vetem Ameriken. Ka shtete teper te fuqishme, ushtarakisht, ekonomikisht, politikisht. Ka Gjermani, France etj.
Kurse ne ato CSTO a si e ka, nje lesh vetem Rusia eshte potencial. A thua po e qeth njeri per Armenine apo Bjellorusine?

----------


## Guri i Kuq

> Ndersa qellimi im ishte qe ti te kuptojsh se si CSTO ashtu edhe NATO , jane te dyja nje m.ut kurr vjen puna se si sillen me civil ne luftra.
> 
> GV_USA


Si mor Gostivar i barazon NATO-n me kete m... e rusve e te diktatoreve primitiv te Azise se Mesme e te larget?
Si ka mundesi te kesh harruar zotrote qe,( kjo NATO qe ti e perbalte , e akuzon  e edhe abuzon me emrin e saj te nderuar),na shpetoi nga gjenocidi mbi gjysmen e kombit tone ne Kosove me 1999 dhe ne Maqedoni me 2001?
Si ta zen goja ta barazosh Aleancen e Lirise se kombeve me te perparuara te botes me ato krijesa, qe per 200 vjet radhazi kane perdhos emrin e homo-sapiensit,sidomos me ata qe ti i quan shpeshhere vllazen?
---
A ke harruar mor zotni se neve shqiptareve edhe sot e gjithe diten na mbrone NATO nga ajo lukunija e vllaznise ruso-talebane-serbe ?
Ku han buke ti mor lum zotnija,ne Vlladivostok a ne Bronks te NY ?

----------


## G.D

> Qe jane nje m.. kjo nuk diskutohet.
> Puna eshte qe NATO nuk ka vetem Ameriken. Ka shtete teper te fuqishme, ushtarakisht, ekonomikisht, politikisht. Ka Gjermani, France etj.
> Kurse ne ato CSTO a si e ka, nje lesh vetem Rusia eshte potencial. A thua po e qeth njeri per Armenine apo Bjellorusine?


Neser-pasneser kjo CSTO mund te kete ne krah Kinen, kete mos harro. 
P.S: Kur te permendesh aleate te fuqishem ushtarakisht duhet te permendesh ne vend te pare Francen pastaj Gjermani ose Britani etc.

----------


## DoLpHiN

Mos e perdhosni edhe kete teme si beni me shume  te tjera. Debatet fetare mbajini per tek nen-forumi i fese.
CSTO per  mendimin tim eshte nje reagim per te ndaluar zgjerimin e metejshem te NATO me anetaresimin e vendeve lindore. NATO kur u krijua ishte ne te vertete nje opsion me shume per perendimin pasi OKB dhe keshilli i sigurimit mund te mbaheshin pezull nga Rusia. Kjo e fundit ploteson standartet shume me mire se shumica e anetareve te NATO por perseri nuk eshte anetare. Tregues ky i dukshem i qellimit te vertete te NATO-s (anti-Rusi). 

Megjithate nuk besoj se CSTO do te jete ne gjendje te konkurroje aq forte me NATO sa te quhet si kunderpeshe e fuqise boterore.

----------


## Conquistador

> Harroje qe vendet islamike futen perkrah kesaj organizate. Si mund te behen pjese e tyre kur te gjithe udheheqesit e tyre jane pro-amerikane. Vetem Irani mund te bente perjashtim por edhe ai tashme me pikepyetje.


Bota moderne ka dy pole influence politike, ate lindor nen influencen Ruse dhe ate perendimor nen influencen amerikane.
Vendet islamike, pavarsisht se kohet e fundit kane qene ne qender te vemendjes nuk ngrene e nuk ulin ndonje peshe te madhe, vetem se perdoren si benzine qe skenaristet ruse ose amerikane ia hedhin zjarreve te tyre kur kane nevoje.

----------


## G.D

Te lutem shume, si nuk luan peshe p.sh Irani qe pasuron gjithe kohen Uranium mendon qe nuk luan peshe.
Apo nje miliard e 200 e ca milione myslimane qe kontrollohen pikerisht nga kjo pjese?
Do isha shume i guximshem te thoja dicka te tille.

----------


## Conquistador

Irani eshte vend ne zhvillim. Ta kesh te qarte qe eshte nen influencen ruse. Pasurimi i uraniumit behet nen kontrollin e shkencetareve rus. Pra eshte vegel ne dore te Rusise.

----------


## G.D

Dakort por republike islamike ama. Vendet arabe do te krijonin nje barazpeshe ne raport me kinen sapo ajo te hyje ne kete koalicion.

----------


## Conquistador

E vertete qe eshte republike islamike. Por edhe republikat islamike jane te ndara mes dy poleve. P.sh Arabia Saudite ka politike pro-amerikane. Nderkohe qe Irani po forcon gjithnje e me shume marrdheniet me Rusine dhe vendet pro-ruse. Kohet e fundit kemi pare takimet e perzemerta te Ahmadinexhatit me Hugo Chavezin e Venezueles. Hugo Chavez eshte nje perkrahes i flakte i Rusise. Pra te gjithe keto vende po fuqizohen nga Rusia e cila po perpiqet te vendose te njejten peshe influence ne vendet e Azise dhe Amerikes latine, qe vuri SHBA ne Europe. Ashtu siç SHBA u lejoi disa vendeve Europiane te pajiseshin me arme berthamore, ashtu dhe Rusia po pajis tani disa vende qe ka nen influence. I tille eshte edhe Irani.

----------


## G.D

Ne rregull por duhet te themi qe edhe keto vende kane peshe te madhe ne nje rivalitet dhe shtoj qe ne lufte gjerat ndryshojne ne minuten e fundit dhe ku mund te dihet se sa kohe do te qendroje Irani besnik i Rusise dhe sidomos kur eshte nen presionin e vazhdueshem amerikan.

----------


## white-knight

Kjo CSTO ka per te luajtur rolin e Paktit te Varshaves nqs krijohet.Por kesaj rradhe Europa Lindore s'do bej pjese ne te dhe ndryshon puna.Do jete "konfrontim" Europe-Azi.

Po te kemi aleance Rusi-Kine pak me spec sepse arrihet goxha fuqi qe e konkuron NATO-n pa frike fare.
Por ushtrite ruso-kineze jane me te vertete te shumta por te tekonologjise se vjeter,keshtu qe do pak kohe ne kete aspekt.Psh ne 1996 gjysma e tanqeve ruse ishin jashte perdorimit,ose nga 5000 avjone qe ka Kina,shumica jane te lufteve te Koreve.

Por asnjehere nuk duhet nen vleresuar.

Sa per vendet arabe, e kane aty ustain,Izraelin qe i ben pelte per 24/h.

----------


## Kavir

> Neser-pasneser kjo CSTO mund te kete ne krah Kinen, kete mos harro. 
> P.S: Kur te permendesh aleate te fuqishem ushtarakisht duhet te permendesh ne vend te pare Francen pastaj Gjermani ose Britani etc.


Renditja ishte rastesore. 
Per Kinen ke te drejte, duhej ta kisha marre parasysh. 
Shtetet e tjera tip Iran apo Venezuele jane thjesht zare qe hidhen ne lojen e madhe. Pra njehere i fiton Amerika e njehere i fiton Rusia (apo Kina?) zaret. Por lojtaret nuk jane as Hugoja dhe as Ahmedini.

Diku kam lexuar nje thenie te Napoleonit: Kur Kina do zgjohet bota do tronditet.
Pike per pike. Kina eshte bere Superfuqi. Bota po tronditet dhe po tronditet mire.

----------

